# Simplicity Express Idler Spring



## camusmuse (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok...sorry for a stupid question, but this one has me stumped. The drive belt tensioner spring broke and fell off when I was dewinterizing the mower. I found the broken spring and got a Simplicity replacement(1719590), but cannot for the life of me see where it connects to the idler or the frame. A diagram or picture would be FANTASTIC. 

Thanks in advance.....

Nate


----------



## camusmuse (Apr 18, 2012)

If it helps the mower is 1693458....actually it is 1693459. I was told the "9" was likely a revision.


----------



## camusmuse (Apr 18, 2012)

Figured it out....i think....lol. 

Found where the spring hooks through a loop on the stamped frame(towards the front). Then just hooked it where the hole is in the end of the tensioner body. Seems to work. Gotta go get some gas then hit the grass....hopefully....


----------



## markdandresen (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Camusmuse,
Did that spring being broken keep your tractor from moving? I have the same tractor and can't find that spring and my tractor wont go forward or back even though the trans is engaged. 

Thanks!
Mark


----------

